# Toilet sounds funny



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Need some help. My toilet started making a gurgling sound after each flush. It did not do this the first 5 or 6 trips. It started a few trips ago. It does not matter if the tanks are full or empty. Each time we flush it makes the noise, not right away but a few seconds after.

Also anyone having problems with the pin strips or decals on the TT pealing off. several of mine are pealing.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hard to say without hearing it. Might just be the excess water running out of the spout and gurgling as it goes.

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Raxtell,

Yup! Kinda sounds your old uncle Charlie after a big turkey dinner









We noticed it on our first trip out. It was funny, my 3 yr old tried to blame it on me









Seriously though, I think Mike is right and it's not a real issue.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

It sounds like someone just let a good one go. It always happens about the time you are about to open the door and everyone in the TT can hear. The first time it did it I had to yell at my son to do that out side not in the TT. Real Weird though.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I remember something about a vent line being partialy closed or something like that. You might try a search on it.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

No issue with sounds or peelingwith my TT.

I know my flush is different wether I am on city water or pumping from the tank. Maybe there is air trapped in your line?? I would try holding the water lever for awhile and see what happens. If very thing is ok, I wouldn't worry about.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just make sure the lid is down when you do it. I forgot about it this weekend, and while purging the air from the lines, I got spit on. At least it's clean coming from the spout.

Tim


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Not sure how to spell it but can you say bidet!!

Have a GREAT weekend everybody!!

Scott


----------

